# Foods of Other Cultures



## Addie (Nov 19, 2011)

I know that other cultures around the world make sure they don't waste anything on an animal. Like the saying goes, "Every part of the pig except the squeal." 

But today I was watching a show on 18th Century cooking. And he was making "Stuffed Roosters Combs." Watching him eat the combs was bad enough. But it was what he made the stuffing with that I had a problem with. He used part of the chicken that I doubt I will ever eat. Starting with the feet and ending with the beef cowl with other ingredients in between that my stomach began to churn. I always thought I had a strong stomach. But I guess I was wrong.  I am so glad I wasn't around in the 18th century. I would have starved to death. 

I have never watched the Survivor show. But I understand that there are times when they have to catch bugs and other creatures of the land for their food. No thanks. I will pass. On the food and the show. I also can't watch the man that goes around the world eating bizarre foods. I guess I am spoiled. Simple foods will be fine for me. I will stay right here in America.  And I am one who can watch a surgery with all the blood and gore and be fascinated.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2011)

There is no accounting for taste said the old woman as she kissed the cow.

The first guy to eat a lobster or an oyster must have been awful hungry.

If we were the last people in line at the first chicken BBQ we might have been glad to get the comb or anything else.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 20, 2011)

What kind of tissue is in the comb? I was reading about ways to help keep the chickens getting frostbite on their combs this winter (vaseline massaged into the combs). I don't think I would eat the combs (or the feet). But, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Addie (Nov 20, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> What kind of tissue is in the comb? I was reading about ways to help keep the chickens getting frostbite on their combs this winter (vaseline massaged into the combs). I don't think I would eat the combs (or the feet). But, different strokes for different folks.


 The chef referred to the combs as 'meat.' He slit them on the bottom and then stuffed them.  I will pass, but thank you chef


----------



## pacanis (Nov 20, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> What kind of tissue is in the comb? *I was reading about ways to help keep the chickens getting frostbite on their combs this winter (vaseline massaged into the combs)*. I don't think I would eat the combs (or the feet). But, different strokes for different folks.


 
The trick is to get chickens that were bred for cold environments. They have much shorter combs and waddles. Silver Laced Wyandottes, Buff Orpingtons, Barred Rocks... And of course to have the right number of birds for your chicken coop unless you want to burn a lightbulb for them.

Addie, I'm not sure if you were asking for feedback on the stuffed combs or just starting a general conversation, but there are certain preparations of foods (and non-preparation too I guess), that I have no desire to try. I would just as soon use the comb of a rooster to try to catch something bigger


----------



## Addie (Nov 20, 2011)

I hear ya pacanis. My original post was just a comment on food that I would never try. After seeing that comb episode, I am so grateful that I live in the USA. 

When I lived in Texas, we bought a two month old heifer and a piglet. When they reach the proper weight, we called the slaughter truck. When he was done he asked me, "Do you want the liver, kidneys, etc." I said "No" to everything except the meat and the beef liver. He was quite happy to take all the innards and parts that I didn't want. I got a reduced price for his services because he could sell the parts I didn't want to a Mexican family. He made a hefty profit from selling them. I am not much of a connoisseur when it comes to eating foods that didn't grow up with.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 20, 2011)

Someone I worked with sold a cow to a family from waaaay east of here. He said that about two dozen people showed up, built a fire (with his permission), had themselves a little picnic while they butchered the cow and he said that the parts they did not save/keep could be fit in a jar, which they buried on his property. I still remember that story.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 20, 2011)

I selected winter-hardy breeds, but would never think of eating the combs...but then, my chickens probably will never see the inside of a stew pot...


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 20, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I selected winter-hardy breeds, but would never think of eating the combs...but then, my chickens probably will never see the inside of a stew pot...



Nor should they!  Oh, the horror!


----------



## Addie (Nov 20, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I selected winter-hardy breeds, but would never think of eating the combs...but then, my chickens probably will never see the inside of a stew pot...


 
I suppose they all have names ala Green Acres! (Just teasing!)


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 20, 2011)

Addie said:
			
		

> I suppose they all have names ala Green Acres! (Just teasing!)



Actually, they do!  Check out the Chicken Chronicles thread.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 20, 2011)

i've had chicken feet in chinese soup before. they looked more like somefhing from one of the csi shows rather rhan something to eat. all bloated and puffy like the body just washed up on shore.

as far as eating them goes, well, there wasn't much to do but nibble on rubbery skin. maybe it made the soup taste good, but the feet themselves were a waste of time. after dinner, though, i kept having the strangest feeling like i should be crossing a road somewhere...


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 21, 2011)

I can't understand how people won't flinch at eating an animal's muscle tissue but cringe at other parts of the animal.  How is that even comprehensibly logical?
What exactly is the difference between a cockscomb and a chicken breast, in terms of what should be eaten and what shouldn't?  No one can make this call until they try it.

Come on, try and be more open-minded and objective.

I would venture to guess cockscomb is gelatinous and somewhat neutral flavored, like maybe beef tendon.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Addie said:


> I know that other cultures around the world make sure they don't waste anything on an animal. Like the saying goes, "Every part of the pig except the squeal."
> 
> But today I was watching a show on 18th Century cooking. And he was making "Stuffed Roosters Combs." Watching him eat the combs was bad enough. But it was what he made the stuffing with that I had a problem with. He used part of the chicken that I doubt I will ever eat. Starting with the feet and ending with the beef cowl with other ingredients in between that my stomach began to churn. I always thought I had a strong stomach. But I guess I was wrong.  I am so glad I wasn't around in the 18th century. I would have starved to death.
> 
> I have never watched the Survivor show. But I understand that there are times when they have to catch bugs and other creatures of the land for their food. No thanks. I will pass. On the food and the show. I also can't watch the man that goes around the world eating bizarre foods. I guess I am spoiled. Simple foods will be fine for me. I will stay right here in America.  And I am one who can watch a surgery with all the blood and gore and be fascinated.




Funny, I just googled "Stuffed Roosters Combs." and the only hit I got was this thread.  View attachment 12440


----------



## buckytom (Nov 21, 2011)

try searching cock's combs.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 21, 2011)

I caught a new (?) program this weekend called Big Hairy Bikers or something. It had a couple guys cruising around on bikes and fixing roadkill to eat over campfires, along with stopping off to eat some uncommon local foods. The one place the stopped (it was in the US) fixed pig ear sandwiches. Apparently they are pretty hard before cooked. The diner's owner pressure cooked them until they were all rubbery and then covered them in BBQ sauce. Sandwiches were something like $1.10. It looked a little iffy to me, lol. I can't say I would want to try chitlins either.


----------



## Addie (Nov 21, 2011)

no mayonnaise said:


> I can't understand how people won't flinch at eating an animal's muscle tissue but cringe at other parts of the animal.


 
It all depends on what you grew up eating. During my formative years of eating meat, was during the war. Meat was at a premium because it was rationed. We ate mostly fish and shellfish. And I have never been one to taste new foods. In fact, I can't take any medicine that is on a spoon. If I can taste it, my throat closes up and I start to gag instantly. I know. It is all psychological, but never the less that is the way it is.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 21, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I caught a new (?) program this weekend called Big Hairy Bikers or something. It had a couple guys cruising around on bikes and fixing roadkill to eat over campfires, along with stopping off to eat some uncommon local foods. The one place the stopped (it was in the US) fixed *pig ear sandwiches*. Apparently they are pretty hard before cooked. The diner's owner pressure cooked them until they were all rubbery and then covered them in BBQ sauce. Sandwiches were something like $1.10. It looked a little iffy to me, lol. I can't say I would want to try chitlins either.



On one of the DDD shows he goes to a old converted school in to a restaurant. They made them there. Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives: Big Mama's Kitchen and Catering - YouTube


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 21, 2011)

my father in law cookd up some sheep lungs once. It was disgusting. I only took one bite because he was yelling at me to try it.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 21, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> On one of the DDD shows he goes to a old converted school in to a restaurant. They made them there.


 
That place is a lot bigger and cleaner than the joint the big hairy biker guys were at. Now what does that tell you about whose show's budget?


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 21, 2011)

Addie said:


> I know that other cultures around the world make sure they don't waste anything on an animal. Like the saying goes, "Every part of the pig except the squeal."
> 
> But today I was watching a show on 18th Century cooking. And he was making "Stuffed Roosters Combs." Watching him eat the combs was bad enough. But it was what he made the stuffing with that I had a problem with. He used part of the chicken that I doubt I will ever eat. Starting with the feet and ending with the beef cowl with other ingredients in between that my stomach began to churn. I always thought I had a strong stomach. But I guess I was wrong.  I am so glad I wasn't around in the 18th century. I would have starved to death.
> 
> I have never watched the Survivor show. But I understand that there are times when they have to catch bugs and other creatures of the land for their food. No thanks. I will pass. On the food and the show. I also can't watch the man that goes around the world eating bizarre foods. I guess I am spoiled. Simple foods will be fine for me. I will stay right here in America.  And I am one who can watch a surgery with all the blood and gore and be fascinated.



You can get them at fine dining places here in the good ol USA. 

winederlust: Food: Michelin Stars


----------



## taxlady (Nov 21, 2011)

Addie said:


> ...
> I am so glad I wasn't around in the 18th century. I would have starved to death.
> ...



No you wouldn't have. All the weird stuff would have been normal to you. It has a lot to do with what we are used to.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 21, 2011)

Addie said:


> I suppose they all have names ala Green Acres! (Just teasing!)


Oh gosh--there's Myrtle and Harriet, Henny, Penny, Silly Millie (Mildred), Prudence (Pru), Agatha (Aggie), Gertrude (Gertie), Scarlett, Elsie, Edith (Eddy), Alma, Vilda, Olivia, Dorthea (Dot), Geneivive (Genny), Netty, and Lillian. And then there is Cocky Rocky. So yes, they all have names. Harriet and Myrtle are the best about coming when called (and they are like little dogs--they are sooo funny). All the hens will probably be buried instead of being put in the stew pot--except maybe Cocky Rocky--he's pushing it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 21, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i've had chicken feet in chinese soup before. they looked more like somefhing from one of the csi shows rather rhan something to eat. all bloated and puffy like the body just washed up on shore.
> 
> as far as eating them goes, well, there wasn't much to do but nibble on rubbery skin. maybe it made the soup taste good, but the feet themselves were a waste of time. after dinner, though, i kept having the strangest feeling like i should be crossing a road somewhere...


 
Since the hens (and Cocky Rocky) are free-range, one of the things I have noticed is how BIG their legs (feet) below the part one normally eats have gotten. CR's are the size of my index finger. Harriet and Myrtle's are almost that big around. Not that I'm going to eat them--just saying--free-range chickens do develop good-sized legs and feet. Now, if s/one can tell me why some of my Rhode Island Reds have blue ears but don't lay blue eggs...


----------



## Timothy (Nov 21, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> my father in law cookd up some sheep lungs once. It was disgusting. I only took one bite because he was yelling at me to try it.


 Sheep lungs huh? I've never even heard of them being eaten. How were they and how were they prepared and served? Sides?


----------



## Timothy (Nov 21, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> On one of the DDD shows he goes to a old converted school in to a restaurant. They made them there.


 
Hi PattY1, I love the way they were doing the cooking in that clip.

My hearing is messed up, so I couldn't hear what that rolled burger with all the pepper in it was called. Was it an Astro-Burger? It kinda sounded like A-hole burger, but I know that couldn't have been the name.

Thanks for posting that! I'm going to try frying some chicken that way. I've never tried that. I've made oven fried chicken, but there was no pan of oil involved. I wonder what temp she had that on. I'm guessing about 350 or so. 15 minutes per/side is what I heard her say. Is that right?


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 21, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Sheep lungs huh? I've never even heard of them being eaten. How were they and how were they prepared and served? Sides?


there is a reason you have never heard of them. They are virtually inedible. No sides or anything. He was experimenting so he stewed them up in the restaurant kitchen in a tomato sauce with loads of red pepper flakes to try and cover the flavor. It was chalky, grainy, tough, and I almost.......well...you know....


----------



## Timothy (Nov 21, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> there is a reason you have never heard of them. They are virtually inedible. No sides or anything. He was experimenting so he stewed them up in the restaurant kitchen in a tomato sauce with loads of red pepper flakes to try and cover the flavor. It was chalky, grainy, tough, and I almost.......well...you know....


 
Thanks for the info on them. I think I"ll pass on that one! There are only a few foods I've refused to try, but you just added that one to the list!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 21, 2011)

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> there is a reason you have never heard of them. They are virtually inedible. No sides or anything. He was experimenting so he stewed them up in the restaurant kitchen in a tomato sauce with loads of red pepper flakes to try and cover the flavor. It was chalky, grainy, tough, and I almost.......well...you know....



Scratch off menu: sheeps lungs.

Thanks for being our guinea pig, RL!


----------



## Timothy (Nov 21, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Scratch off menu: sheeps lungs.
> 
> Thanks for being our guinea pig, RL!


 
Here's a recipe for Calf's Lung. I thought maybe the sheeps lung might be prepared the same way. It actually sounds pretty good:


Calf Lung Stew

Salt and pepper one inch pieces of lungs and fry them in butter until well browned. Sprinkle with flour, stir well, and cook for a few minutes more (or thicken with blood). Cover with dry red wine or a mixture of wine and stock. Add a bouquet garni and some crushed garlic. Cover and bake in a moderate oven for 1 1/2 hours. Transfer the pieces of lung to a shallow baking dish and add some chopped and fried bacon, diced or whole mushrooms, and a number of small onions (and/or carrots) fried in butter or with the lean bacon. Cover with the strained cooking liquid and return to the oven for an additional 30 minutes. Garnish with croutons.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 21, 2011)

Definitely off the bucket list of things to try--no sheeps' lungs.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 22, 2011)

My birthday is on the 25th of Jan (Burns Night) so I eat a bit of haggis and have a shot of whisky.
The haggis has most of the lambs internal organs packed into its stomach.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 22, 2011)

I try not to be too judgmental of other cultures. If anything, I feel like much of the food we eat in this country is a little boring, so I often go out of my way just to try something different.

As a child, I remember my grandmother (born in this country, but of German immigrant parents) who would tell my brother and I stories about growing up on a farm in the early 1900s, where they produced their own meat. They ate virtually every part of the animal, including lungs (also called "lights"), kidneys, heart, brains, and so forth. I recall one time I finished mowing her lawn and went to get a glass of lemonade from her fridge. When I opened the door, there was a pickled tongue sitting on a plate. I was a little horrified at the time, but I wouldn't having any problem trying it now.

With that in mind, here is a recipe for Veal Lights (lungs) that sounds quite tasty.

http://www.cookitsimply.com/recipe-0010-015w926.html


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 22, 2011)

Pickled tongue is delicious...I haven't had it for years, but it was one of my favorites at Christmas time...I just can't get my head around eating tripe...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 22, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> ...I just can't get my head around eating tripe...


Try Menudo. It's delicious! Just don't think about too much about what you're eating.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2011)

What must people from other cultures think of cheese, when they hear a description?

Take some milk and make it curdle by adding rennet*, drain it, squish the liquid out, let it sit in the cellar for days, months, or years. Sometimes mould is grown inside or on the outside of this mass of curdled milk.


*traditional method of making rennet according to Wikipedia:"Dried and cleaned stomachs of young calves are sliced into small pieces and then put into saltwater or whey, together with some vinegar or wine to lower the pH of the solution. After some time (overnight or several days), the solution is filtered. The crude rennet that remains in the filtered solution can then be used to coagulate milk. About 1 gram of this solution can normally coagulate 2 to 4 liters of milk."


----------



## Timothy (Nov 22, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> Try Menudo. It's delicious! Just don't think about too much about what you're eating.


Absolutely my favorite soup in the world, Steve!


----------

